# Few changes ..



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

Made a few changes in last 2 mths , 
From a very clean and tidy show car 








too track only car..:flame:








































will be entering time attack at snetts in club class to get a taster for the whole of next years season ..:thumbsup:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Think i preferred how it looked before, but cool that your tracking it and making the most of the car.


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh yeh and fitted 8 pot 360mm brake kit massive improvement over standards , as hard as i tryed could not make them fade did 140 miles @ silverstone over 2 days and not once did i feel that they were not there 100% ...


----------



## dennis waller (Sep 5, 2005)

ive got those brakes on mine as well and cant fault them, what pads you using with them?


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

i got given a set of EBC yellow stuff to give my feed back on , and i wasn't expecting good things from them .. but how wrong was i .. value for money cant be beaten have done 4hrs track use with them and havent let me down once nice firm feel..
Got a HEL oil cooler/relocation kit in post to fit and test looks a good bit of kit will find out at snetts next weekend ..


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Car looks awesome now with the cage&seats...but the graphics ruin it....get someone to do a better set of stickers and it will look perfect:wavey:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well done on giving it some mate, tell us how you get on.:bowdown1:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Way to go mate! :bowdown1:

See you on the track next year


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

My One Hit Entry to time attack at snetts,
The week running upto the weekend was a blurr so much had to be done , mainly a oil cooler ,because of such high oil temps at silverstone 130 oops, which sourcing one turned into a major headache , ordering one and it not turning up 'less about that the better' so massive gamble on a flea bay one 'which turned out spot on for the money didnt see above 100..
Started the weekend, saturday with a MLR track day to get a feel for the track as never been there let alone drive round the track timed 
Had few little issues boost hose blowing off etc.. but other than that and 2.5 tanks of fuel  was happy and felt i knew the track , the bomb hole is awesome sideways 
After a few beers and a good sleep , came sunday bright and early turned upto snetts great buzz in the air everybody excited at who was going to be crowned 2010 champions ..
Car passed scrutineering without any issues 'until the noise test 112db :blink: so with a bit of tinkering here and there got it down to 105 limit is 105 B) ..
Went out to do warm up and car felt as good as it did day before bar , i was running half a tank to try keep weights down , around the long sweeping right hander i was suffering bit of fuel surge, tank pickup running empty :huh: ..
Came into garage oil temps water temps all looking spot on let the car cool then went to control tower to pick up the time sheets see how i was doing , quickest i did was a 1.21 which was 5 quickest in class i was happy with as only running 1bar boost, more booost on tap, walked back to garage to see my girlfriend flapping around and alot of steam coming out of car ,, further inspection a water housing under the inlet manifold had fractured ,, unable to get to with out removing manifold and thats a long job on a GTR easier to take engine out ..so my weekend came to a end very early :angry: .. i was still interested to see what times my class were putting in as the day went on and times didnt get much quicker belive 1.19.. which i think i could have come close to .. anyhow im hooked now and the car is mid stripped to prepare for next season . The cars weighing came in at 1480 with a full tank .. im aiming for 1300 for next year .. Got lots of plans .. B)


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well done! Shame about the leak, bah!


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

And how it looks today project weight loss..


----------

